# ريتكس للشحن السريع ( للتجار توصيل منتجاتكم إلى باب العميل)



## الغروووب (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ريتكس للشحن السريع 








(الحل الاسهل ...للتوصيل السريع)

نحن 

مؤسسة ريتكس للشحن السريع 

نتشرف بتقديم عرضنا ونتمنى ان ينال على رضاكم .

شحن 
وتوصيل الاغراض 
الطرود 
والمنتجات 

داخل الرياض نفس اليوم او خارج الرياض الى أي مدينة في المملكة ودول العالم

* رحلات جوية وبريه يوميآ

* اسعار منافسه مقارنة بالشركات المحلية 

* تخزين عالي المستوى

* تغليف امن 

* توصيل من الباب الى الباب. ومن المطار الى المطار 

* توصيل المستندات والمنتجات خلال 24 ساعة عمل.بأذن الله 

* امكانية ارسال مندوبنا الى مقركم لاستلام شحناتكم (اتصل نصل )

* عقود مع اكبر الشركات التسويقية في الرياض 

مقرنا 

الرياض - العزيزية - جوار النقل الجماعي

للاستفسار وطلب الاسعار :


[email protected]

0112130323 / 0538775771 


واتساب 

0554562799

*

الشحن في السعودية - الشحن - جدة - الرياض - الدمام - الخبر - توصيل منتجات - الشحن السريع - الشحن البري - الشحن الجوي - توصيل طرود - توصيل اغراض - توصيل منتجات​


----------

